
(UPDATED April 20) The Spread of Coronavirus by Country, by 3D bar race - welefen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=323OCsAPssA
======
skoskie
The US has only 4% of the world population. China’s population is 334% larger
than that of the US.

So why has the US been hit so hard? I think we all know the answer.

~~~
welefen
I think the Chinese government is very strict in this matter, and the people
are very cooperative

